# 2 mojo's, or 1 vortex?



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

If you had a choice between taking 2 mojo's with you in the morning or 1 vortex(2 ducks spinning in a circle on a pole). What would you take?


----------



## theduckrancher (Sep 22, 2005)

Do to the success of using motion decoys I would say the vortex and the mojos


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Two mojo's


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Definitely 2 mojos, Vortex's are a joke.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Vortex by FAR!! Ducks are getting aware of mojos and the vortex actually looks like ducks circling a spread. Brings the ducks in so close and works amazing! I had the priveledge of hunting with one last year and would love to do it again.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

I only got to use my vortex one time last year when I was with my dad and it was amazing. The sprig were ALL OVER that thing! I made my own, so it was fairly inexpensive; the only reason I did not use it more often was because it is a pain in the *** to lug all my crap out there in addition to a car battery for the damned thing!

Jeff Given


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

If I can drive into a field I might try the vortex again. Otherwise I would try to go lighter.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

please, i beg not to be attacked for saying this, just my opinion. but personally i prefer to leave anything that takes batteries with the exception of a flash light at home. flags dont just work on gese ya know, you can get creative if you want to with a duck type flag or anything you can come up with the look like a landing duck. i just get more satisfaction out of doing something with my own two hands than a decoy on a post run by a battery doing it for me, i feel that technology and hunting are getting almost scary advanced together, and its moving quick, and changeing the sport. but to each his own.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Definately NOT the Vortex!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

My preference would be TWO vortex and at least FOUR additional spinners. Never can have too much motion in a spread.

djleye - come on be fair, this year you already have two limits of ducks to thank the vortex for!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would have been home a lot sooner with closer shots so Field Hunter and You wouldn't have to take out a second mortgage to pay off your Delta fines this year   !! We didn't have the Vortex on Sunday and had a lot closer shots at ducks that finished and even landed in the spread without it. I was only thinking of you hen slayers when I wanted the vortex taken down!!!! :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I wasn't gong to say anything....but WHO shot all the hens yesterday....I'm pretty sure there was only one on Dan P and my side of the spread......look for the green bills.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

OK guys, just how much money did you make for Delta over the weekend? I never made it out.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I did not shoot any hens on Saturday, I did shoot two hens on Sunday. I guarantee that Field Hunter shot 2 each day. I have placed the $20.00 aside for my Delta Donation. I also expect all others to honor their committment also. Dean, Chris, Monte, and Dan P., please get your money to me soon so you can have a clear mind to hunt again next weekend!!!!! :wink: :lol:

Delta Boy, if the ducks don't "green up" soon, you should expect a sizeable contribution at the end of the season.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

djleye said:


> I did not shoot any hens on Saturday, I did shoot two hens on Sunday. I guarantee that Field Hunter shot 2 each day. I have placed the $20.00 aside for my Delta Donation. I also expect all others to honor their committment also. Dean, Chris, Monte, and Dan P., please get your money to me soon so you can have a clear mind to hunt again next weekend!!!!! :wink: :lol:
> 
> Delta Boy, if the ducks don't "green up" soon, you should expect a sizeable contribution at the end of the season.


I didnt shoot one all weekend...HAHAHA


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The Government sure picked a hell of a good weekend to have drill this past weekend-along with october( over teacher convention) and november(opener of deer) :sniper: :fiddle:


----------

